# Belly Tying Up The Smoker As It Becomes Bacon



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Yup as the title said I have belly that is becoming bacon tying up the smoker today so I won't be able to smoke any meals - just gonna have to make do the best I can... I realized today that despite making countless bellies into bacon I don't have a single picture of one on here so here we go...

Here is the belly that is currently smoking...













PICT0057.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






This was a dry brine done with cure #1, salt, pepper, sugar & just a tiny bit of garlic. It was on the rack to develop a pellicle & it has a very nice one...













PICT0059.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Here are the bellies in the smoker. This is a cold smoke with hickory.













PICT0061.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Since the smoker is tied up I figured I would have some smoked ham for breakfast. This is what's left of a dry cured ham I did - once it's gone I will only have one country ham left  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0062.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Cooked up in a skillet with some red eye gravy...













PICT0063.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






And ready to eat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   with a piece of soda bread I made yesterday. I love country ham!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Edit: Typo


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Bacon is a good reason to tie up the smoker.        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My next curing lesson will be country ham if my butt turns out good this time .


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

I figured I might as well get some dried beef going too...













PICT0065.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I started with this chunk of beef.













PICT0066.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I trimmed the fat ruthlessly from it.













PICT0067.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Injector sanitized & drying.













PICT0068.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






I injected both ends of the beef with beef curing brine.













PICT0069.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Here they are in one of my small brining buckets.













PICT0070.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Baggie to hold them under the brine.

This will go in my fridge for one week to cure then I will start the smoking/drying process.

The bellies are still doing fine in the smoker


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Bacon is a good reason to tie up the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is!

Make sure you pick good hams to cure for your country hams - nice full muscle bellies with no pockets around them etc... True dry curing such as country hams is a different beast & it's best to start with every advantage you can


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Well the bellies are out of the smoker. They will stay in the fridge tonight & get smoked again tomorrow.













PICT0080.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Here is how they look after about 12 hours of smoke.













PICT0081.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014


















PICT0082.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 16, 2014






Coming along nicely


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2014)

Man they look great.  Nice color already.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks good! Choice of wood?


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Well the bellies are out of the smoker. They will stay in the fridge tonight & get smoked again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would tie up my smoker 24/7 for bacon that looks that good!!


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 16, 2014)

Aaahhhhh, so you double smoke your bellies!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man they look great. Nice color already.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They are coming along perfectly.


JP61 said:


> Looks good! Choice of wood?


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm using hickory.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Deuce said:


> I would tie up my smoker 24/7 for bacon that looks that good!!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   the couple days it takes to smoke great bacon is a small price to pay & it is instantly forgotten once you taste the finished product!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

TJKoko said:


> Aaahhhhh, so you double smoke your bellies!


Yes - I cold smoke them for 12 hours, rest overnight in the fridge, cold smoke them for another 12 hours then rest in the fridge for 2 - 3 days. After that I slice them up & enjoy


----------



## newsmokeguy (Apr 17, 2014)

Look good! U cured the ham 2?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> Look good! U cured the ham 2?


Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yes I made the country ham too. It was a dry cure that takes a long time but the results are well worth the trouble for these!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok the bellies are back in to finish up today.













PICT0083.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014






AMNPS running hickory pellets again - this will finish up the cold smoking of the bellies


----------



## deansomers (Apr 17, 2014)

WOW!!! Bacon ham dried beef. U r the man! I gotta learn as much as I can off ur posts (:


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> WOW!!! Bacon ham dried beef. U r the man! I gotta learn as much as I can off ur posts (:


Lol thanks man


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got back from a run & the bellies are coming along great


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok the bellies are out & will soon be wrapped to spend two or three days in the fridge. After that I will slice them up & enjoy some bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0087.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0088.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0090.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0093.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0094.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


















PICT0095.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014






The bellies were cold smoked for a total of 24 hours - 12 hours of smoke, rest in the fridge overnight, 12 hours of smoke.

I'll update again when I slice the bacon...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks great.   I need to try cold smoking bacons again.


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow.........looks fantastic!! 

I've got a case (2 whole bellies) ordered for next week..... Hope to have similar results......Thanks for sharing and enjoy that bacon!!!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 17, 2014)

You must have some serious bulbs in that tanning booth!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

Really nice color for a cold smoke, I had decided my next bacon (and I think I might have one pack left in the freezer) I was going to take cold smoke seriously!

I sure wish I had one of those sweet Hobart slicers!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. I need to try cold smoking bacons again.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I've done it every which way in the past & cold smoking is the only way I will do my bacon now...


CDNWildSmoker said:


> Wow.........looks fantastic!!
> 
> I've got a case (2 whole bellies) ordered for next week..... Hope to have similar results......Thanks for sharing and enjoy that bacon!!!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Will this be your first time making bacon?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

JP61 said:


> You must have some serious bulbs in that tanning booth!


Lol thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I use the good bulbs


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Really nice color for a cold smoke, I had decided my next bacon (and I think I might have one pack left in the freezer) I was going to take cold smoke seriously!
> 
> I sure wish I had one of those sweet Hobart slicers!


Sounds like a good plan Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep your eyes & ears open if you're looking for a good slicer - if you can be patient you'll find a good deal on one. I wasn't in a rush & ended up scoring mine for 200 bucks. They're handy to have around...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow,  my grandpap bought my hobart for 600 bucks.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man  :smile:   I've done it every which way in the past & cold smoking is the only way I will do my bacon now...
> 
> 
> I didn't like the texture of the cold smoked.  So I went too warm smoke like Bear does.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I didn't like the texture of the cold smoked. So I went too warm smoke like Bear does.


Ha! That's the same reason I cold smoke all mine. Even a warm smoke changes the texture somewhat - not as much but it does change it a little bit. I've found that I prefer the cold smoke beyond any shadow of a doubt so that's how I do all mine now. My pap always cold smoked his & that's what I grew up on so I'm sure that factors in...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Diffetant strokes for different folks.   Lol


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Diffetant strokes for different folks. Lol


Indeed lol


----------



## chestnutbloom (Apr 17, 2014)

I am looking to buy bellies for my first bacon. At what price would you say NO to buying? I am going to call around locally and would like an idea on price. Thanks! --Rich


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> I am looking to buy bellies for my first bacon. At what price would you say NO to buying? I am going to call around locally and would like an idea on price. Thanks! --Rich


Hi Rich - I pay $2.60/lb. for belly. It used to be $2.39 for a good while but the last 2 times I bought bellies that's what they were up to...


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Apr 18, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes B this will be my first attempt at bacon.

CWS


----------



## paulharding (Apr 20, 2014)

That looks nice. Did you cure the bacon with nitrates?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

All looks super nice SB, some tasty eats coming soon for sure !  Thumbs Up


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent looking bacon!!!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

CDNWildSmoker said:


> Yes B this will be my first attempt at bacon.
> 
> CWS


Ok - you're in for a real treat!  Just be warned though - you will never look at store bought bacon the same way


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

paulharding said:


> That looks nice. Did you cure the bacon with nitrates?


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   No I didn't cure this with any nitrates. I used a dry brine with cure #1 which has potassium nitrite. The USDA doesn't allow sodium nitrate in commercially produced bacon so I don't use it in mine...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> All looks super nice SB, some tasty eats coming soon for sure !


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Tomorrow I will slice it up & get to enjoy some


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Excellent looking bacon!!!


Thanks Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Tomorrow I get to slice it & eat some


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Apr 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Really nice color for a cold smoke, I had decided my next bacon (and I think I might have one pack left in the freezer) I was going to take cold smoke seriously!
> 
> I sure wish I had one of those sweet Hobart slicers!


Get one.  My family uses ours a number of times a week.  They love slicing off some bacon or canadian bacon for breakfast, paper thin lunch meat for sandwiches, and I love it for slicing up 10 lbs of jerky meat in a matter of 2-3 minutes rather than an hour of hand slicing.

I love my slicer.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. I need to try cold smoking bacons again.


Bellies are getting high.


Smoking B said:


> I just got back from a run & the bellies are coming along great


Did the same 12 on rest 12 on. How much anticipation can a guy have?


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wondering with bellies at about 3.50/lb. what's the price of bacon?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Just wondering with bellies at about 3.50/lb. what's the price of bacon?


Wow - I thought $2.60 was bad enough


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 20, 2014)

> you cant beat hickory In my opinion
> 
> HT
> 
> ...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Bellies are getting high.
> 
> Did the same 12 on rest 12 on. How much anticipation can a guy have?


Ha! It will soon be time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Hoity Toit said:


> you cant beat hickory In my opinion                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        HT


Yup it's a great choice for bacon


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Time to slice the bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I got the trusty Hobart ready & went to town.













PICT0106.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






Here is one of the pieces ready to go.

I fired up the slicer & a couple minutes later I had bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0107.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






Here is one piece.













PICT0108.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






& this is the other.

Fried pics soon to follow


----------



## kingt36 (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks awesome! I'd love to do some country ham. Did you share your process for that anywhere?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

kingt36 said:


> Looks awesome! I'd love to do some country ham. Did you share your process for that anywhere?


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I don't have a thread yet for how I do my dry cured country hams. All my pics of the curing, hanging, aging etc. are on another card I lost track of when I was trying to make my pap what he wanted in his final days... I will search for it again & if I can't find it I can always start a new one soon...


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Great looking bacon.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2014)

WOOT that's total awesome sauce! It is beautiful, so shiny, self sharpening? Manual control....... She's a beauty!!

< In my best Tim "The Toolman" voice> Arrg arrg arrg arrg arrggggg !!


----------



## dave17a (Apr 21, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Just wondering with bellies at about 3.50/lb. what's the price of bacon?


I paid 3.19 for a case(4 bellies 49#) and if not a case was 3.49. Average price  per # was 3.79 or so after smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 can't find my figures for pellets and brine-pops and dry which is Sausage Makers brown sugar country ham and a little salty but great.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Great looking bacon.


Thanks man - I have more pics to put up but like I said in my wild turkey thread if I try to post pics my internet starts working slower than a slug running to the bathroom with diarrhea through a sack of cornmeal


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Better get that fixed.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> WOOT that's total awesome sauce! It is beautiful, so shiny, self sharpening? Manual control....... She's a beauty!!
> 
> < In my best Tim "The Toolman" voice> Arrg arrg arrg arrg arrggggg !!


Lol it's not self sharpening Foam but it only takes a minute to sharpen it.


----------



## paulharding (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Smoking B for answering my question.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 22, 2014)

Due to some virus that's affected pork herds nationwide that has caused both their slaughter and not being brought to market, pork prices will, indeed, be rising all around.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Better get that fixed.


It's working now - getting ready to test it out...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

paulharding said:


> Thank you Smoking B for answering my question.


You're quite welcome


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally able to get pics up...













PICT0109.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Just put in the skillet.













PICT0110.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Cooking...













PICT0111.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Cooking...













PICT0112.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Just out of pan.













PICT0113.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






& it's bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I ate 2 - 3 lbs. before I could stop. That always happens with me...


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 22, 2014)

THAT'S what bacon should be.  THAT'S what bacon should look like!!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> PICT0110.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bacon. I completely understand the compulsion !!!

It's all your fault, I just ordered a case a bellies from the butcher.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

TJKoko said:


> THAT'S what bacon should be.  THAT'S what bacon should look like!!!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bacon like this is why I make my own!


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 22, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking bacon. I completely understand the compulsion !!!
> 
> It's all your fault, I just ordered a case a bellies from the butcher.


Foam', how many bellies (or pounds) to your case and how much a pound???


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking bacon. I completely understand the compulsion !!!
> 
> It's all your fault, I just ordered a case a bellies from the butcher.


Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah I can't help eating 2 or 3 lbs. once I get started    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it's because of me then you're quite welcome!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2014)

TJKoko said:


> Foam', how many bellies (or pounds) to your case and how much a pound???


Don't now yet, just asked the butcher to get some. I'll give her to next week. She said they cost her about 2.00/lb, so I am guessing about 3.00/lb. If I remember correctly there is 6 sides to a case. between 50 to 75 lb. But my butcher will store the bellies I'll pull 2 every two weeks. She will slice the bacon super thin, and she vac-sealed it all on trays for me. The last case I got about August last year was only .50/lb. they just wanted to get it out of inventory. I laughed and called her a pusher, give it away the first time to get you hooked!

I share what I make with her and the owners. Will save some of this last Andouille for 'em.... its a nice relationship.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2014)

Well you could have done it a couple a months back while it wasn't hot! LOL


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Well you could have done it a couple a months back while it wasn't hot! LOL


I do this all the time on a regular basis but for some reason I never got around to making a thread until this one...


----------



## beeflover (Apr 23, 2014)

Killer looking bacon! R u going to do the dried beef on here?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

beeflover said:


> Killer looking bacon! R u going to do the dried beef on here?


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I haven't decided yet but if I do it would probably be better to add it to one of my dried beef threads...


----------



## beeflover (Apr 23, 2014)

I watch 4 it B thx


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

beeflover said:


> I watch 4 it B thx


I'll let you know what I do with it if I put it up


----------



## paulharding (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree that is very good looking bacon that you made Smoking B. As soon as I get to try making bacon I hope mine ends up being half as excellent as yours did.


----------



## smoking b (May 1, 2014)

paulharding said:


> I agree that is very good looking bacon that you made Smoking B. As soon as I get to try making bacon I hope mine ends up being half as excellent as yours did.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun making your bacon - it's not hard to do & well worth it


----------



## joshpiper (May 11, 2014)

Killer bacon thread! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## smoking b (May 12, 2014)

JoshPiper said:


> Killer bacon thread! Thank you for posting this.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & you're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's a shame that particular batch is already long gone...


----------



## paulyetter (May 13, 2014)

Shoot you do it all Smoking B! That bacon looks perfect! You are very talented and make everything look so easy.


----------



## smoking b (May 13, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> Shoot you do it all Smoking B! That bacon looks perfect! You are very talented and make everything look so easy.


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I try to present things in a way that's easy to follow...


----------



## tonyabeachlover (Jun 12, 2014)

My bf wants us to try making bacon and yours looks wonderful so I am showing him this thread. Thanks again Smoking B :)


----------



## dert (Jul 7, 2014)

Did you smoke with the skin on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjkoko (Jul 8, 2014)

Dert said:


> Did you smoke with the skin on?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I leave skin on.  To promote better absorption of the cure from the skin side, I score the skin 1/4th inch deep every few inches.  Scoring really makes a difference in obtaining an even cure throughout the meat.


----------

